# Elavil and Weight Gain



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

I have been taking Elavil for about a year and a half now. Just 25mg at bedtime. I gained about 30 lbs since I started, and I'm still gaining. I also crave carbohydrates constantly. Weight gain is a known side effect of this drug, but I was wondering whether it would have an effect at such a low dose. Has anyone else experienced this problem at this dose? My doctor has suggested reducing my dose to 10mg. Has anyone experienced any "withdrawal" effects coming off this drug? If so, how did you cope?


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Lynn. I'm taking 25mg of Elavil at bedtime also. I haven't noticed a weight gain except the week before my period, but I always drop back down. I never had this weight fluctuation before but since I'm able to get back to normal, I don't worry too much about it. I have noticed that I do crave sweets, especially in the morning. I have to have "dessert" after breakfast. I'm also taking Levbid twice a day and 4 fibercon tablets daily. This has alleviated the IBS problem I suffered with for 20 years. Diarrhea is a thing of the past for me. Hang in there. The blurred vision is the most bothersome thing for me now but I can deal with that side effect to be able to live a normal life. 25 mg. is a very weak dose compared to people taking 125 mg. which is the normal dosage for someone taking it for an antidepressant. My doctor said no one understands how Elavil helps with IBS but 25 mg. is the standard dosage for IBS. Good luck.


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

I have been on Elavil (20 mg/day) for 3 years for IBS/Fibro.. In the last 2 years I have gained back the 20 lbs I had lost earlier before I started Elavil.. It happened slowly, however..Elavil has helped a great deal.. but it is a bit difficult to get off of it.. especially when one has taken it for a long time.. I took Elavil for 2 years before.. from 1993-1995.. I went off of it for about 4 years.. by which time my IBS was getting bad again.. To go off of it, you just have to slowly decrease your dose.. 25 mg to 20mg to 15 mg.. etc..


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, JJK and Jude. Tonight I will go down to 20mg and see if that helps with the weight gain problem. Hopefully I won't experience any "withdrawal" effects. Jude, you mentioned going from 20mg down to 15mg, etc. Since the lowest dose pills are 10mg, I assume you would cut one in half to get 15mg. Did you have any problems taking the 1/2 pills? e.g. bad taste?


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Yeah, I did it by cutting the 10 mg pill in half.. I dont remember any significant bad taste as an issue. It may have been there but was somewhat of a minor problem.


----------

